

Pocket spectrometer lets you measure the molecular makeup of anything - neverminder
http://inhabitat.com/worlds-first-pocket-molecular-sensor-measures-the-chemical-makeup-of-everything/

======
angdis
Finally, a real tricorder to call my own!
([http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/a6eb/](http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/a6eb/))

